# FINALLY!



## wolftracks (May 31, 2012)

Looky what I got this morning!

Not sure if she's done, but I have 4 little Lionhead kits!


----------



## secuono (May 31, 2012)

Where's the straw/hay? They should have some so there's a nest within the box, a circle where the kits stay put and the mom has room to move w/o squishing them. If it's hot where you are, take out most of the fur, but hay is needed.


----------



## wolftracks (May 31, 2012)

They have it now. I didn't think the breeding had taken. I almost bred her back to another buck yesterday, but didn't. The way the cage door is made is a pain. It needs to be much bigger. I had a container in with her, but she had them next to it and it had flipped over. I had to run inside and find something else for her while I got the other area done for her, so this was a box I put in with as much of the hair as I could find, right after I found them. Natter of fact while i was looking for something to use, she had the 2 black ones, so I went out expecting 2 and had 4 to move. Just got back from getting ice since my ice maker is broken, so after I take a 5 minute break I'm taking bottles of ice out for everyone.


----------



## pennylove (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations on the bunnies: )


----------



## wolftracks (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I'm thinking I shouldn't have been so excited. I lost one of the blacks and I know it was my fault. I found it under the hay. I should have left more of the hair and then I also lost my shade tarp. There was sun shining right at the spot of hay that I found it buried. I bet if I had not been tired when I walked back from the store and had just walked out instead of sitting for less than 5 minutes I might not have lost it. I'm sick about that poor little thing. Blackie has been pulling the hay out. Guess she didn't like it. She'd been doing that before too.


----------



## secuono (Jun 1, 2012)

Is this her first litter? If kits don't stay together, they can die easily. 
I lost 2 big fat kits out of three to the heat. Doe just kept pulling fur like mad. I only have the 3rd left, it's in the nest with almost no hay or fur now. Doe sits in there most of the time, luckily she doesn't potty in it much. She's driving me crazy with this litter, she did so well with the last two. No idea why she is being dumb with this group.


----------



## wolftracks (Jun 1, 2012)

Not her first litter,  but her first litter with me and for more than a year. She hadn't pulled hair at all. Then I moved her to another cage and the next day I get kits that I thought weren't coming anymore. I really thought the breeding hadn't taken or she had lost them. Every time I go out there I try not to go look and check on them. watching them trying to manuver through the hay drives me crazy. They spend more time flipped on their back and flailing to get back over. Then I've also bothered them when they end up buried under it and I feel like i need to see them to know they're safe. I have lots to do today, so just checking waterers and broodies and trying to stay away from the rabbits for the day. 

Yeah, that'll  happen. LOL


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't use straw or hay.  I use pine shavings and whatever hair momma pulls and leave it the way she makes it.  The kits will worm their way through the nest to where they need to be.  If it is hot they will be on top of the nest if cold they will be together under the nest.  Moving the hay/nesting materials and checking them wont hurt them at all.  I check my babies, pick them up and handle them once a day to check for fat tummies and injuries starting the day they are born.  If the baby under the straw had been to hot it would have moved. They are capable of getting around quite well, it looks like they are struggling but its just because they are trying to get control of their "new" legs.


By looking st the pict momma could have landed on the kit jumping in the box.  I always use a nest with a cut out so momma doesn't have to jump much to get in.


----------



## wolftracks (Jun 3, 2012)

That's not what they're in. I didn't think she was pregnant and put her in a cage with a flatter container, but it flipped. I had to grab a shipping box from some eggs I got to grab them all up and move them. The box was only used for about 15 minutes while I set things back up. 

I lost the other black one. Don't know why. It was fat and chunky, but it was wrapped in so much hair, I don't think he could get out. One of the whites is now twice as big as the other, yet both are round little things and just getting in a little fur. They're almost always moving. 

I subscribed to this thread BTW and I'm not getting notices. I'll have to try again. I want to add pics as they grow and hope there are no more loses.


----------



## wolftracks (Jun 16, 2012)

Just thought I'd update.

I lost the second white one. I didn't notice for several days that one of the back feet hadn't formed. I was too busy looking at heads and bellies I guess.

My lone baby now has it's eyes open. It's fat and all over the cage. It was funny to watch it come out of the box and get around even before the eyes opened. Turns out it is a REW and double maned. The slick fur is in and I think I'm starting too much at times, hoping to to see the woll suddenly appear. LOL 

Anyway, Here he/she is


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry to hear you lost some.  he/she is adorable!!!

omg yours looks just like my poppy!!! she was my bald one of the bunch and it took forever for her wool to come in but was worth the wait!! i have to show you pics of her because ur pics look just like her as a baby so much i can't believe it. she look just like yours when she got her fur in too.

her on right, the oddball is a mini rex her mom fostered.






her on left





this is how she turned out but she is a blue himi, can't wait to see how yours does!!


----------

